# Portland trade going down...



## riehldeal (May 11, 2003)

a local radio show in p-town says that deal consisting of : Ruben Patterson and Ruben Boomtje Boomtje for Kelvin Cato might go down soon....what do you guys think???


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

HELL NO!!!!


----------



## riehldeal (May 11, 2003)

*nice response (sarcasm implied)!!!...lol*

any reasons behind your aggressive response???...why hell no?


----------



## riehldeal (May 11, 2003)

*hey hollis...*

are you really 94 years old??? jesus thats old...its impressive you learned how to use the internet...i am serious about that...my parents (55 and 56) refuse to learn...more power to ya


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Thats an absolute BS trade with an obvious Portland bias. No possible way that would go through, dont know how you could have heard something like that on the radio. 

What about Mo Taylor for Bonzi Wells? Is that on your radio station as well?


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

I hate to say it but, I think it's time to change the batteries on that radio. Not going to happen.

Yao is showing signs of burnout which means that Cato will need to be ready to absord some pretty significant minutes this year.

Maybe if it was Shed and Patterson I would consider it, but even then the Rockets would have to throw someone else in and we would be getting two headcases.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

I can't believe you guys are even mentioning Slo Taylor and Bonzi Wells in the same sentence when it comes to trade talk. And you'd have to be insane to think that the Blazers would trade Rasheed AND Patterson for Cato and even more junk.. How about we send you McInnis and RBB for Francis? Give me a break.


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

*Re: hey hollis...*



> Originally posted by <b>riehldeal</b>!
> are you really 94 years old??? jesus thats old...its impressive you learned how to use the internet...i am serious about that...my parents (55 and 56) refuse to learn...more power to ya


Maybe, maybe no....

And my "Hell no" was because Cato is better than Patterson!


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SheedSoNasty</b>!
> I can't believe you guys are even mentioning Slo Taylor and Bonzi Wells in the same sentence when it comes to trade talk. And you'd have to be insane to think that the Blazers would trade Rasheed AND Patterson for Cato and even more junk.. How about we send you McInnis and RBB for Francis? Give me a break.


We feel pretty much the same way.


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SheedSoNasty</b>!
> I can't believe you guys are even mentioning Slo Taylor and Bonzi Wells in the same sentence when it comes to trade talk. And you'd have to be insane to think that the Blazers would trade Rasheed AND Patterson for Cato and even more junk.. How about we send you McInnis and RBB for Francis? Give me a break.


No sarcasm in Jail-town, eh?


----------



## darkballa (Sep 19, 2003)

maybe we could get gerald wallace from the kings. hes only 21 and is stacked on a team full of small forwards so maybe we could trade him


----------

